# Kitless Skinny Rollerball Demonstrator



## joefyffe (Aug 21, 2012)

This pen was made, as a prototype for a new design (for me at least), from clear acrylic rod, purchased from home improvement store.  Components consisted of a "Diane" clip, "Private Reserve" ink cartridge, and generic spring purchased from Indy Pen Dance.  This was done on 10mm triple lead tap and die.  Finials were accomplished using 9 x 0.75 single start T&D's.  Writing tip measures .324 (1/2" back from tip)  as compared to .331 (widest point) on a slimline!!   C and C requested.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 21, 2012)

Um WOW!!!!!! I have not seen many folks who could get rod that clear. Great job!


----------



## Haynie (Aug 21, 2012)

How did you get that so clear?


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Aug 21, 2012)

Pretty cool. I like it.


----------



## Dustygoose (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## skiprat (Aug 21, 2012)

Now that is pretty cool !!!:biggrin::good::good:

Unfortunately having to PURCHASE the generic spring from IPD is shameful !!!  
You would think that Mike would have at least given you a good discount or Linda would have 'sneaked' one out of stock. 
I'll have a word with them if you want:wink:


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice pen, Joe! Well I guess you know where you stand with your son-in-law. I seem to recall you installing a DRO on his lathe, but you have to sneak a refill and spring?


----------



## skiprat (Aug 21, 2012)

LOL Joe, still a cool pen but was it rod or tube? If it was rod, then please share how you managed to get it so clear inside after drilling. That is something that I wish I could get right.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 21, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> Nice pen, Joe! Well I guess you know where you stand with your son-in-law. I seem to recall you installing a DRO on his lathe, but you have to sneak a refill and spring?


 
No, no Andy.....he didn't 'sneak' anything:wink: Old Tight Butt Mike made him pay!!!!  Can you believe it???????


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 21, 2012)

Joe, if Mike and Linda keep doing this , I'll let you adopt me and I'll take care of you with at least a name brand spring. BTW that is one fine looking demo.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 21, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Joe, if Mike and Linda keep doing this , I'll let you adopt me and I'll take care of you with at least a name brand spring. BTW that is one fine looking demo.


 

Errrr Roy.......I hate to mention this, but at your age, shouldn't the adoption work the other way around???:tongue:


I'm still in shock !!! I can't understand how Miser Mike could charge his old daddy-kins after good old Joe gave him his daughter!!!! :tongue:


----------



## IPD_Mr (Aug 21, 2012)

skiprat said:


> I'm still in shock !!! I can't understand how Miser Mike could charge his old daddy-kins after good old Joe gave him his daughter!!!! :tongue:


 
Joe will be paying for that for some time to come, or is it me that is paying for it?    (yeah I will pay for that comment)

You know I can't win for loosing.  I get guff for not giving them an invoice and when I do now you guys start in.  

In all seriousness it is a great looking pen.  I saw this the other day and it looks darn good up close.  BTW, I know how he gets the inside so clear.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 21, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> skiprat said:
> 
> 
> > . BTW, I know how he gets the inside so clear.
> ...


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Aug 21, 2012)

ROFLMAO. Ask him about his desk pen repair and then tell me how mean I am 
The pen looks great (better in person), but I didn't realize you went all the way to "Germany" to make it 

Michael - you would do well to remember that you have to sleep sometime :tongue:


----------



## joefyffe (Aug 21, 2012)

What do you think Mike? Should we expose my secret, or hold out fo some Skippy machinest training?


----------



## IPD_Mr (Aug 21, 2012)

joefyffe said:


> What do you think Mike? Should we expose my secret, or hold out fo some Skippy machinest training?


 
I think they should stew for a while.  :biggrin:

Actually now that I think about it you should do like Eagle and ask, how they would attempt to do this.  Get the ideas and the brains going as well as the creative juices.  They may come up with a better way to do it.  :rotfl:

Oh and this was from rod stock not square.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 21, 2012)

joefyffe said:


> What do you think Mike? Should we expose my secret, or hold out fo some Skippy machinest training?


 

Joe...look into my eyes and listen carefully Mike is not your friend, I repeat, not your friend!!!  I never charge a penny for passing on stuff, but that bad boy is simply taking advantage of your good nature. 
He has an evil streak in him and if I was you, then I'd be a bit concerned about Linda's welfare. :wink:


----------



## joefyffe (Aug 21, 2012)

Lynn:  I didn't go to Germany to make that pen .  That "made in Germany" was written on the side of that $7.00 Schmidt Ink refill you sold me!  



IPD_Mrs said:


> ROFLMAO. Ask him about his desk pen repair and then tell me how mean I am
> The pen looks great (better in person), but I didn't realize you went all the way to "Germany" to make it
> 
> Michael - you would do well to remember that you have to sleep sometime :tongue:


----------



## joefyffe (Aug 21, 2012)

Roy:  Are you sure you would want me to adopt you?  That would make you a brother and b'inlaw to those other two.   Nah, you may wish to reconsider.  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:




OKLAHOMAN said:


> Joe, if Mike and Linda keep doing this , I'll let you adopt me and I'll take care of you with at least a name brand spring. BTW that is one fine looking demo.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 21, 2012)

Heres how it's done QUICKLY!!!!!!:biggrin:
How to flame polish an acrylic duck call barrel - YouTube




IPD_Mr said:


> joefyffe said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think Mike? Should we expose my secret, or hold out fo some Skippy machinest training?
> ...


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 21, 2012)

Joe.....you sneak! You've been throwing up smoke screens with these kit pens, all the while you were covertly creating a kitless, see thru, cool pen like this. That's just dirty pool :frown: But, it DID turn out really nice:biggrin: Kudos to you pal! I really like this one. :wink:


----------



## skiprat (Aug 21, 2012)

joefyffe said:


> Lynn: I didn't go to Germany to make that pen . That "made in Germany" was written on the side of that $7.00 Schmidt Ink refill you sold me!


 

Ok, it's 2am in the morning here. I'm sitting in a crappy hotel room with IAP on my laptop and a stupid spooky movie on TV ( The Breed, I think. About an island with dogs ) I just ex-snorted beer and it hurts!!:redface:



OKLAHOMAN said:


> Heres how it's done


 
Jeesh Roy, don't you know that those YouTube vids are faked and rehearsed:biggrin:


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Aug 21, 2012)

Imagine that the torch gets hung up inside the barrel and starts wrapping the hoses, dragging the tanks and turning your lathe into a time bomb with a 2 second fuse.  How fast could you hit the off switch?

That could be some exciting pen making.

Ed


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 21, 2012)

Damn it Ed err I mean Skip I now have Diet Dr. Pepper all over the computer,the wall and the floor after that post, and Dee tought I went into cardiac arrest I laughed so hard, I had completely forgot we all doctor those videos.


----------



## joefyffe (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeh, Roy, If I adopt you, we are going to have to discuss your loosening nibs, ahead of time, so it looks easier on u-tube than it really is.  Otherwise I will have to call in the "army"!




OKLAHOMAN said:


> Damn it Ed err I mean Skip I now have Diet Dr. Pepper all over the computer,the wall and the floor after that post, and Dee tought I went into cardiac arrest I laughed so hard, I had completely forgot we all doctor those videos.


----------



## joefyffe (Aug 21, 2012)

Skip: What are you there, 0 ZULU?




skiprat said:


> joefyffe said:
> 
> 
> > Lynn: I didn't go to Germany to make that pen . That "made in Germany" was written on the side of that $7.00 Schmidt Ink refill you sold me!
> ...


----------



## joefyffe (Aug 21, 2012)

Here it is guys! We love you all. This has been a fun chat. Actually, I think it's the most fun I've had since the hogs ate my little brother. 
Rollerball refill .241 C bit .242 It's not a bad idea to hit with maybe a 1 or a 2 bit ahead of the C. Drill slow, the plastic heats quickly with chip build up. Once through with the C I ream with a .250 spiral reamer bit, lubricated with pam butter spray. After finishing with this, it's 400, 600, 1200, 2000 wet. Then it's 3200 micro mesh 3600, 4000, 6000, 8000, 12000 mm "ALL WET" Then it's cotton flannel with Novus 3 and 2. I seldom have to use 1. For holding the sandpaper, micromesh, and flannel, I take a 3/16 dowel or usually a large bamboo skewer, scroll saw a slit down the center of the end about 1 1/2" deep. I cut my MM 1 1/2 inches wide, stick one end in the slit (use caution with direction of turn) wrap, dip in water, insert into the tube, turn on the lathe, med speed, and watch it shine. All this is done on the lathe. Oh, rats! I forgot the most important step. Before turning on the lathe, enjoy a single malt bourbon, or scotch on the rocks!!!! Again, this has been a fun evening. Thanks for all your friendship. Oh, and Skip I do start with a solid rod. No tube


----------



## joefyffe (Aug 21, 2012)

One more thing. Thanks for all the kind, fun, comments and for the sincere interest!!:biggrin: joe

AND Mike and Linda do take pretty good care of "Old Dad" I just have to be carefull that I say things in such a way as not to be advertising for family, as per the moderators. I've been scolded in the past.  :frown:


----------



## 76winger (Aug 21, 2012)

Great job Joe! 

And it's been a fun read with all the great comments everyone has posted.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 22, 2012)

That's pretty cool, Joe! You created your own "demonstrator"! I like!

EDIT: DUH! You said as much in the title! So I'm slow!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Aug 22, 2012)

That's a slick pen - very 'industrial classy'...or at least it would look classy without any writing on the refill - is that possible to find?  

Very cool.


----------



## joefyffe (Aug 22, 2012)

Ohhhhh!  Probably!  This was what I just happened to have on hand.  I thought about wrapping a "C" - note around it, but dang it, I didn't have one of those either.  :redface::redface::redface:



maxwell_smart007 said:


> That's a slick pen - very 'industrial classy'...or at least it would look classy without any writing on the refill - is that possible to find?
> 
> Very cool.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Aug 22, 2012)

joefyffe said:


> I thought about wrapping a "C" - note around it, but dang it, I didn't have one of those either.



Not a bad idea - market it as an 'emergency kit'...


----------



## wizard (Aug 22, 2012)

Joe, That is a beauty..very clean and sharp looking !! Do you have a fountain pen version in the works ??
Regards, Doc


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 22, 2012)

Fantastic.  I love the demonstrator style.  The finish appears flwless on the inside.  Great job on this pen.  I look forward to the FP.


----------



## BSea (Aug 22, 2012)

wizard said:


> Joe, That is a beauty..very clean and sharp looking !! Do you have a fountain pen version in the works ??
> Regards, Doc


Your question got me thinking, and it looks like there is no separate section piece in this pen.  So basically the entire barrel is 2 pieces, not 3.  Is that correct?  Is it possible to get a section for a fountain pen that will screw under 10mm threads?  Or would you have to make it 1 piece with a barrel finial?

EDIT:  Oh Yeah, I really like this pen.  I always seem to forget to say that when I'm looking at the details of a pen.:redface:


----------



## turbowagon (Aug 22, 2012)

Very cool!  I love demonstrators, and this one is no exception!


----------



## joefyffe (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks Doc!  I didn't have a F/P version in the works, but after your post and Chris' post, I guess I do now.  Sure hope my luck hasn't run out! :redface:  :biggrin::biggrin:



wizard said:


> Joe, That is a beauty..very clean and sharp looking !! Do you have a fountain pen version in the works ??
> Regards, Doc


----------



## joefyffe (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks Chris!  See my reply to Doc!:laugh:



cnirenberg said:


> Fantastic. I love the demonstrator style. The finish appears flwless on the inside. Great job on this pen. I look forward to the FP.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Aug 22, 2012)

We need to get together later.  I have the perfect material for you to do a clear red demonstrator.


----------



## joefyffe (Aug 22, 2012)

Bob: Thanks for the compliment. The writing tip is all internal "step down" drilling. Only separate piece is spring drilled finial. I think the problem with F/P will be sizing. Rollerball cartridge .241, Ink Cartridge .290, Converter .310. Rollerball point .099, Feedholder Heritance #5 .263, Bock #5 .285. 



BSea said:


> wizard said:
> 
> 
> > Joe, That is a beauty..very clean and sharp looking !! Do you have a fountain pen version in the works ??
> ...


----------



## jd99 (Aug 22, 2012)

Why go through all that trouble drilling, polishing, etc the inside, just buy a peice of acrylic tube. It comes in 3/8" OD and 1/4" ID also.
And they have other sizes that might work for caps.


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 22, 2012)

jd99 said:


> Why go through all that trouble drilling, polishing, etc the inside, just buy a peice of acrylic tube. It comes in 3/8" OD and 1/4" ID also.
> And they have other sizes that might work for caps.



What fun is that????


----------



## BSea (Aug 22, 2012)

cnirenberg said:


> jd99 said:
> 
> 
> > Why go through all that trouble drilling, polishing, etc the inside, just buy a peice of acrylic tube. It comes in 3/8" OD and 1/4" ID also.
> ...


The other problem is that the nib has to be step drilled, so you would either have to make a section, or glue the nib to the tube.  

And I agree, that part of the fun is doing something unique.  To me I rather spend a week making 1 pen than making 10 pens in a week.


----------



## joefyffe (Aug 22, 2012)

How'd you know how long it took?  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



BSea said:


> cnirenberg said:
> 
> 
> > jd99 said:
> ...


----------



## BSea (Aug 22, 2012)

joefyffe said:


> How'd you know how long it took?  :biggrin::biggrin:



I just figured you'd be better at it than me, and it would probably take me 2 weeks.:biggrin:


----------



## joefyffe (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks to all for your input.  I am now working, at the encouragement of a couple posts, on a fountain pen version.  This is fun!


----------



## Wright (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow, nice pen. Great job!!


----------



## johnnycnc (Aug 22, 2012)

Joe, that is a beauty! Keep up the nice work, way to raise the bar
and some curiosities


----------



## joefyffe (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks Johnny!  I love a challenge.  I thought this was a challenge, until I started working on the F/P I'm working on now!!!  :wink:



johnnycnc said:


> Joe, that is a beauty! Keep up the nice work, way to raise the bar
> and some curiosities


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Joe:
I love the pen and I understand you putting in a "PR refill". BUT, If TAM (Tight A$$ Mike) is gonna make you pay for a spring and refill, a Pilot G2 is "invisable" as lt has NO writing on the refill barrel, costs 39 CENTS at Staples and is SEE THROUGH! 

If he gets free advertising, you should get "somfin". Tonque firmly in cheek!


----------



## joefyffe (Aug 22, 2012)

Andy:  I considered that but I didn't have 39 cents and Mike extended me credit.   I've got 30 days to pay him!!!  :biggrin:

uote=PenMan1;1434984]Joe:
I love the pen and I understand you putting in a "PR refill". BUT, If TAM (Tight A$$ Mike) is gonna make you pay for a spring and refill, a Pilot G2 is "invisable" as lt has NO writing on the refill barrel, costs 39 CENTS at Staples and is SEE THROUGH! 

If he gets free advertising, you should get "somfin". Tonque firmly in cheek![/quote]


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 23, 2012)

Now that is craftsmanship at it's finest.  Very neat pen.  I kinda like the printing on the "fill" showing but for those who don't I bet a little rubbing with Acetone would remove it.

Neat pen and a fun thread to read, and I'm not around enough to even know all the players.  Thanks.


----------



## joefyffe (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks Paul!!!  We did have fun with that thread.  Mike (poor guy catching all the heat) is my son in law, married to my first born Linda.  They are responsible for getting me started turning.  Glad you enjoyed!



PaulDoug said:


> Now that is craftsmanship at it's finest. Very neat pen. I kinda like the printing on the "fill" showing but for those who don't I bet a little rubbing with Acetone would remove it.
> 
> Neat pen and a fun thread to read, and I'm not around enough to even know all the players. Thanks.


----------



## bluwolf (Aug 23, 2012)

Joe, that is a very nice piece of work, well done.

Mike


----------

